# Solved: domain_not_set.invalid



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello for 2-day I have been unable to establish a true connection to the internet via my router. I have a Siemens speedstream Modem and D-Link DIR-615.

Prior to this problem all three computers were able to connect wireless via the router. Not sure what happened.
All of a sudden we are no longer to connect wireless via the router (all three pc's - two WIN7 and one WINXP)

1. I am able to connect the cable from the modem to any pc and get a direct connection fine. when I run IPCONFIG/ALL I noted that all three pc had this error domain_not_set.invalid. 
2. I then tried to connect through the router hard wired and although it claims I have a connection I don't have a true connection. This occurs with all 3 pc's.
3. I then tried connecting wireless via the router and although it claims I have a connection I don't have a true connection. This occurs with all 3 pc's. 
4. To test each pc I was able to connect wireless all 3 pc's through a broadcast via a neighbor.

I have copied all 3 pc's ipconfig/all below. I have called my provider who states that the problem is on my end and they would not be able to assist since I am able to connect via direct modem to pc. I am not savvy at this type of thing and look forward to your assistance. Thank you in advance.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HisDisciple>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : david
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-53-2A-8B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-96-B7-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 26, 2010 9:41:03 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 03, 2010 9:41:03 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\HisDisciple>

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Puertorra>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Puertorra-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-4F-40-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 26, 2010 10:04:18 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 03, 2010 10:04:19 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-85-17-17
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Puertorra>

-------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\LFI>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LFI-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-82-91-6C-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 25, 2010 5:00:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 03, 2010 10:16:23 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-E5-BC-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\LFI>


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

What is the model number for your Siemens Speedstream modem?


----------



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

I am sorry thought I had posted that it is 4100. Thank you.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to put the modem in Bridge mode: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/sbc/3.1_Speedstream_5100#8722 then choose PPPOE logon and enter your username and password in the router.


----------



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

I did complete the above and ended up without internet service completely with direct cable or wireless. In order to respond back I had to reset the modem. Everything remains unchanged. I checked the ipconfig/all and it remained the same after completing the above. I have access to internet via direct cable from the modem. After completing the above I received the attached message. IP addresses for all three pcs were 198.168.100, 101 and 102. What do you mean by choose PPPOE logon. Was I suppsed to see this option while completing the above. if so the attached message was the last thing I got before connection was lost completely.


----------



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

forgot to include the attachment.


----------



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

I am still unable to connect to the internet via router wired or wireless. i have tried two different router Linksys Cable/DSL 4port BEFSR41 V 4.3 and D-Link DIR-615 hardwired and wireless. Both give me the same result. Shows I have a connection, but it is not a true connection. I am able to connect directly from the modem. Called ATT and was told the problem is mine since I am able to connect directly from the modem. Prior to this problem I had a strong connection with no problems using the D-Link router wireless. all of a sudden signal dropped and all three pc's and tried connecting WII, ipod and Xbox 360 via wireless or wire connection via router -no luck.

I guess I am a little frustrated at this point. My family has school work and I have work to complete it makes it difficult with only one connection. I am tempted to purchase another router...not sure if it will do any good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can we see an IPCONFIG /ALL connected directly to the modem?


----------



## taina (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnwill, thank you for the attention. We had invested in a Modem/Router in one which included wireless from Fry's and was specifically for AT&T. It was a 1-2-3 process and the internet wireless is up and running again. We really needed it up for school work and work...could delay it any longer. I tried my Linksys wireless router and the D-Link wireless and both gave me the same error. This occurred all of a sudden we have had it up for 1 yr with Linksys signal kept dropping, so we purchased the D-Link router and it was running fine for 3 months until this problem. As always I would like to thank your team for all your support. Thanks a million.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's one way to solve the issue.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------

